# Complete List of Swift and Immediate Spells & Powers



## Eridanis (Aug 23, 2006)

I whipped this up for my own use, so I thought I'd post it. 

*Sources:*
PH = Player's Handbook
PH2 = Player's Handbook II
SC = Spell Compendium
RacesDrag = Races of the Dragon
CoS:W = City of Splendors: Waterdeep
CompPsi = Complete Psionic
Hyper = Hyperconsciousness (Malhavoc Press)

If I've missed one, please let me know and I'll edit it in!

SWIFT (113: 87 spells, 26 powers)

Accelerated Movement (SC): Bard 1, ranger 1, sor/wiz 1
Adrenaline Boost (CompPsi): Lurk 1, Physical Power 1, PsyWar 1
Allegro (SC): Bard 3
Anticipatory Strike (CompPsi): Psi/Wil 5, Time 5
Arrow Storm (SC): Ranger 3
Assay Spell Resistance (SC): Cleric 4, Sor/wiz 4
Aura of Glory (SC): Paladin 2
Avaunt (Hyper): Psi/Wil 1, PsyWar 1
Aver (Hyper): Psi/Wil1, PsyWar 1
Blade of Blood (PH2): Assassin 1, blackguard 1, cleric 1, duskblade 1, sor/wiz 1
Blade Storm (SC): Ranger 3
Blade Thirst (SC): Ranger 3
Blades of Fire (SC): Ranger 1, sor/wiz 1
Bladeweave (SC): Bard 2, sor/wiz 2
Blood Wind (SC): Cleric 1, sor/wiz 1
Bound (Hyper): Psi/Wil 1, PsyWar1
Breath Flare (SC): Sor/Wiz 1
Breath Weapon Admixture (SC): Sor/Wiz 9
Breath Weapon Substitution (SC): Sor/Wiz 5
Broker (Hyper): Psi/Wil 1
Channeled Divine Health (PH2, swift optional): Cleric 4
Channeled Divine Shield (PH2, swift optional): Cleric 3
Channeled Pyroburst (PH2, swift optional): Duskblade 4, sor/wiz 4
Construct Toughness (Hyper): Psi/Wil 2, PsyWar 2
Critical Strike (SC): Assassin 1, bard 1, sor/wiz 1
Cursed Blade (SC): Assassin 4
Daggerspell Stance (SC): Druid 2, Sor/wiz 2
Dawn (SC): Druid 0, ranger 1
Deaden Blow (CompPsi): Guardian 1, Lurk 1, PsyWar 1
Deafening Clang (SC): Paladin 1
Deflection Field (CompPsi): Force 1, Psi/Wil 1, PsyWar 1
Detect Compulsion (Hyper): Psi/Wil 1
Dimension Hop (CompPsi): Freedom 1
Dispelling Breath (SC): Sor/Wiz 5
Distract Assailant (SC): Assassin 1, Sor/Wiz 1
Divine Retaliation (PH2): Cleric 3, paladin 4
Dragonshape (PH2): Sor/Wiz9
Energy Surge (PH2): Duskblade 3, sor/wiz 3
Enervating Breath (SC): Sor/Wiz 9
Entangling Staff (SC): Druid 3, Sor/Wiz 4
Ethereal Breath (SC): Sor/Wiz 5
Exacting Shot (SC): Ranger 2
Extend Range (CompPsi): Lurk 1, PsyWar 1
Extend Reach (CompPsi): Lurk 2, PsyWar 2
Focusing Chant (SC): Bard 1
Forcewave (SC): Sor/wiz 4
Giant’s Wrath (SC): Druid 3, sor/wiz 3
Golem Strike (SC): Sor/Wiz 1
Grace (SC): Bard 2, cleric 3
Grave Strike (SC): Cleric 1, paladin 1
Greater Energy Surge (PH2): Sor/Wiz 6
Greater Stunning Breath (SC): Sor/wiz 8
Guided Shot (SC): Ranger 1, sor/wiz 1
Herald’s Call (SC): Bard 1
Hunter’s Eye (PH2): Ranger 2
Incite (SC): Bard 1, cleric 1, sor/wiz 1
Incite Bravery (CompPsi): Justice 2, PsyWar 2
Insightful Feint (SC): Assassin 1, sor/wiz 1
Inspirational Boost (SC): Bard 1
Instant Diversion (RacesDrag): Bard 1, sor/wiz 1
Instant Locksmith (SC): Assassin 1, sor/wiz 1
Instant Search (SC): Assassin 1, Ranger 1, sor/wiz 1
Jigger (Hyper): Psi/Wil 1
Judge (Hyper): Psi/Wil 1
Khelben’s Dweomerdoom (City of Splendors: Waterdeep): Sor/Wiz 9
Knight’s Move (SC): Cleric 3, Paladin 2
Lesser Energy Surge (PH2): Sor/Wiz 2
Lightfoot (SC): Assassin 1, ranger 1
Lion’s Charge (SC): Druid 3, ranger 2
Mass Longstrider (PH2): Druid 5, ranger 4
Master’s Touch (SC): Bard 1, sor/wiz 1
Meteoric Strike (PH2): Cleric 5, druid 4, paladin 4
Mighty Spring (CompPsi): Lurk 1, PsyWar 1
Moment of Insight (CompPsi): Lurk 2, PsyWar 2
Nature’s Avatar (SC): Druid 9
Nature’s Favor (SC): Druid 2, ranger 2
Power Claws (CompPsi): PsyWar 2
Power Weapon (CompPsi): PsyWar 2
Primal Fear (CompPsi): Corruption and Madness 1, Psi/Wil 1, PsyWar 1
Quick March (SC): Cleric 2, paladin 2
Rebuking Breath (SC): Sor/wiz 4
Rhino’s Rush (SC): Paladin 1, ranger 1, Wrath 1
Shock and Awe (SC): Assassin 1, bard 1, sor/wiz 1
Sniper’s Shot (SC): Assassin 1, Ragner 1, sor/wiz 1
Spectral Weapon (SC): Assassin 3, bard 4, sor/wiz 3
Spell Enhancer (SC): Sor/wiz 4
Stabilize (SC): Paladin 2, cleric 2
Strategic Charge (SC): Blackguard 1, paladin 1
Strength of Stone (SC): Paladin 2
Stretch Weapon (PH2): Bard 2, cleric 2, duskblade 2, sor/wiz 2
Stunning Breath (SC): Sor/wiz 5
Stygian Weapon (CompPsi): Lurk 2, PsyWar 2
(Simbul’s) Synostodweomer (SC): Sor/wiz 7
Suppress Compulsion (Hyper): Telepath 1
Sure Strike (PH2): Duskblade 2, sor/wiz 2
Swift Bless Weapon (SC): Paladin 1
Swift Etherealness (PH2): Beguiler 5, cleric 5, sor/wiz 5
Swift Expeditious Retreat (SC): Bard 1, Sor/Wiz 1
Swift Fly (SC): Bard 2, druid 3, sor/wiz 2
Swift Haste (SC): Ranger 2
Swift Invisibility (SC): Assassin 2, bard 1
Telekinetic Boomerang (CompPsi): Kineticist 3, PsyWar 3
Teleport Auxiliary (Hyper): Nomad 1
Temporal Reiteration (CompPsi): Nomad 5
Tiger’s Tooth (SC): Druid 2
Towering Oak (SC): Ranger 1
Trollshape (PH2): Sor/wiz 4
Updraft (SC): Cleric 1, druid 1
Vine Strike (SC): Druid 1, ranger 1
War Cry (SC): Bard 2
Wings of Bounding (RacesDrag): Sorcerer 1
Wraithstrike (SC): Assassin 3, sor/wiz 2
Zeal (SC): Competition 2, blackguard 2, paladin 2

IMMEDIATE (36: 30 spells, 6 powers)

Aiming at the Target (SC): Sor/wiz 2
Alter Fortune (PH2): Bard 3, cleric 3, druid 3, sor/wiz 3
Arrow Mind (SC): Ranger 1, sor/wiz 1
Avoid Planar Effects (SC): Cleric 2, druid 2, sor/Wiz 3
Buoyant Lifting (SC): Druid 1
Celerity (PH2): Bard 4, sor/wiz 4
Close Wounds (SC): Cleric 2
Clot (Hyper): Psi/Wil 1, PsyWar 1
Damp Power (CompPis): Guardian 2, Psi/Wil 2, PsyWar 2
Deep Breath (SC): Druid 1, ranger 1, sor/wiz 1
Defer Fatality (Hyper): Psi/Wil 6, PsyWar 6
Deflect (PH2): Duskblade 2, sor/wiz 2
Delay Death (SC): Cleric 4
Electric Vengeance (PH2): Sor/Wiz2 
Energy Aegis (PH2): Cleric 3, duskblade 3, sor/wiz 3 
Evade Attack (CompPsi): Lurk 2, nomad 2
Fearsome Grapple (SC): Sor/Wiz 2Feather Fall (PH): Bard 1, sor/wiz 1
From the Brink (CompPsi): Life 2
Greater Celerity (PH2): Sor/Wiz 8
Greater Electric Vengeance (PH2): Sor/Wiz 5
Greater Mirror Image (PH2): Bard 4, beguiler 4, sor/wiz 4
Halt (PH2): Bard 3, beguiler 3, duskblade 3, sor/wiz 3
Hesitate (PH2): Bard 3, beguiler 3, cleric 3, sor/wiz 3
Insidious Rhythm (SC): Bard 1
Lesser Celerity (PH2): Bard 2, sor/wiz 2
Lesser Deflect (PH2): Duskblade 1, sor/wiz 1
Master’s Touch (PH2): Bard 2, cleric 2, sor/wiz 2
Mind Over Energy (CompPsi): Guardian 6, Psi/Wil 6, PsyWar 6
Mystic Aegis (PH2): Cleric 4
Nerveskitter (SC): Sor/wiz 1
Ruin Delver’s Fortune (SC): Bard 4, sor/wiz 4
Stand (PH2): Duskblade 1, sor/wiz 1
Stay the Hand (PH2): Bard 1, beguiler 2,  cleric 2, sor/wiz 2
Sticky Saddle (SC): Paladin 1
Stifle Spell (PH2): Cleric 4, sor/wiz 4
Warning Shout (SC): Paladin 1
Wings of Cover (RacesDrag): Sorcerer 2


----------



## brehobit (Aug 23, 2006)

Most handy!

I may try to move this to a spreadsheet at some point...

Additional factoid:
Ruin Delver’s Fortune (SC): Bard 4, sor/wiz 4
Is a VERY handy spell.  Also nicely designed.  I can't imagine a high-level bard or sorc (say that can cast 5th level spells) not having this one.

Are there other defensive immediate spells that are this handy?


----------



## BlueBlackRed (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks!
This might just save me a lot of time flipping pages going "Nope...nope...oh oh dang that's ranger only...woohoo found one!"


----------



## balam_br (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks my friend... i loved the compilation!


----------



## ChimericDream (Aug 24, 2006)

Feather Fall is missing from the list, but it's in the PHB, which you didn't mention above. I think it is the only one in that book, though.


----------



## Eridanis (Aug 24, 2006)

muzick said:
			
		

> Feather Fall is missing from the list, but it's in the PHB, which you didn't mention above. I think it is the only one in that book, though.




Darn! As I started typing this up, I reminded myself to add it. Mind is the first... second... huh? what was I saying? Ooh! Pretty flower!

List edited. Thanks for the catch!


----------



## brehobit (Aug 24, 2006)

I've heard, but do not know, that Races of Dragon has swiftish spells in it.  (not in the SC)

Mark


----------



## Tarril Wolfeye (Aug 25, 2006)

brehobit said:
			
		

> I've heard, but do not know, that Races of Dragon has swiftish spells in it.  (not in the SC)
> 
> Mark



Here they are:

SWIFT
Instant Diversion: Bard 1, Sor/Wiz 1
Wings of Bounding: Sorcerer 1

IMMEDIATE
Wings of Cover: Sorcerer 2


----------



## Eridanis (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks, guys! I also added in one swift spell from City of Splendors: Waterdeep.


----------



## Eridanis (Aug 30, 2006)

I added swift and immediate powers from Complete Psionic and Hyperconsciousness. If anyone else has the time & inclination, could you please check through the Expanded Psionics Handbook, and post the appropriate powers here? I might not get to that book for a little while. Thanks!


----------



## quaidbrown (Aug 31, 2006)

Could you please organize that into schools, and put the verbal, somatic and material requirements in also?  That would make this my favorite list ever 

(Mostly joking)


----------

